# Bells Harmonics!



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I have never really seen this style before Enjoy!











How it's done.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the videos. 

Very interesting! 
It is totally new to me also and it is very easy to listen to (IMO).


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Very cool, I'll be trying this out (keyword is trying).


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I was impressed by Tommy Emmanuel's harmonic work :


----------

